# Tableau et emploi du temps



## i.catch (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

Qui sait comment intégrer un tableau et un emploi du temps à une page web créée par iweb  Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## zebulon35 (18 Octobre 2006)

1-emploi du temps:

si tu as créé ton emploi du temps avec ical, tu peux publier le calendrier (voir aide ical "publier"); tu notes l'adresse web fournie et tu fais un lien dans iweb qui te redirigera vers ton calendrier
(voir capture d'écran jointe)

2-intégrer un tableau

glisser déposer le tableau (ou son image ) sur la fen^tre iweb et publication du site

plus de détails seraient qd même bienvenue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

Pour le tableau, iWeb ne permet pas d'en créer un directement. Donc la seule solution que je vois est d'en créer un dans un logiciel de traitement de texte ou un tableur, de faire une capture d'écran (Majuscule + Pomme + 4). Et tu intègres cette capture d'écran dans ta page iWeb.


----------



## i.catch (19 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour le tableau, iWeb ne permet pas d'en créer un directement. Donc la seule solution que je vois est d'en créer un dans un logiciel de traitement de texte ou un tableur, de faire une capture d'écran (Majuscule + Pomme + 4). Et tu intègres cette capture d'écran dans ta page iWeb.



Merci du conseil !


----------

